# Spanish voltage



## cyclequeen (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi
We are coming over very shortly & plan to bring our tv & my electric clippers, I'm a hairdresser, for instance. Don't want to bring the telly all that way only to find it wont work over there. I'm hoping it's just a case of using an adaptor, is this correct please ?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

cyclequeen said:


> Hi
> We are coming over very shortly & plan to bring our tv & my electric clippers, I'm a hairdresser, for instance. Don't want to bring the telly all that way only to find it wont work over there. I'm hoping it's just a case of using an adaptor, is this correct please ?:fingerscrossed:


Voltage will not be a problem - it's 220 Volts here (actually, it's anywhere between 210 and 240) same as in UK.


----------



## cyclequeen (Oct 5, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Voltage will not be a problem - it's 220 Volts here (actually, it's anywhere between 210 and 240) same as in UK.


Thanks for the swift reply & info snikpoh one more thing crossed off the list:clap2:


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

For the TV I wouldn't be surprised if the power cable can be just replaced with a Spanish one. Likely no more expensive then an adapter plug .


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

NickZ said:


> For the TV I wouldn't be surprised if the power cable can be just replaced with a Spanish one. Likely no more expensive then an adapter plug .


?????

Why bother changing cables - they're all the same!

Just change the plug on the end - no need for adapters at all.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Which is either? Changing the plug or the cable? I can change a cable with both eyes closed and get it 100% right


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

NickZ said:


> Which is either? Changing the plug or the cable? I can change a cable with both eyes closed and get it 100% right


Which would you rather do;

change a plug or open up the back of a TV, chase down the correct wires and add new ones?

I know which I would prefer to do.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

I think he's referring to the more modern TVs which now have a power inlet socket as well.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> Which would you rather do;
> 
> change a plug or open up the back of a TV, chase down the correct wires and add new ones?
> 
> I know which I would prefer to do.


I thought most larger modern TV's, well certainly flat screen ones, use a three pin cable, commonly known as kettle cables, so you just unplug it at the TV. Having said that I can't see the point in buying a new one, I just replace the plugs on mine, as you suggested.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Calas felices said:


> I think he's referring to the more modern TVs which now have a power inlet socket as well.


Wow - I didn't know that, sorry for being thick.

Just checked our TV's (both bought last year - modern flat screen LG and Panasonic), neither have that sort of plug. I guess they might be older models.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> Wow - I didn't know that, sorry for being thick.
> 
> Just checked our TV's (both bought last year - modern flat screen LG and Panasonic), neither have that sort of plug. I guess they might be older models.


I think it depends on the size and power consumption. I've got a Panasonic 42inch plasma which is about 6 years old which has this type of plug, but I think my smaller 32 inch LED has a figure of 8.


----------



## blackduff (Mar 19, 2013)

While most of the voltages are 220V, there are still a bit of 110V in the over ceiling lamps in Madrid. These older apartments may be changed, but this costs money and these older apartment owners hate to spend money when it's not needed. They cannot increase the rental rate and the tenants will never leave. 

Blackduff


----------

